# Bess Wall from Florida saying hello



## bswall (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy New Year to all! I haven't posted in a few years, I don't think, so I'm saying hello again. 

I have mules :clap:, a donkey, and one draft cross wagon horse I am teaching to be a posse critter.

I love trail riding (in warmer weather than it is right now--yes, think Florida blood) and obstacle challenges. 

I conduct trail horse obstacle clinics and used to have a great mule named Grace. She passed away April 2010 but gave me years of enjoyment riding and navigating foolish obstacles :shock:, well at least in her mind I'm sure they were very foolish and she did them ONLY because I asked her to.

Any other mule and donkey folks out there?

Bess Wall


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome... Back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bswall (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you. Where are most of the people from who use this forum? Bess


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome !


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome back! You got to share some pictures of you mules and donkeys.


----------



## bswall (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm trying to upload pics to Facebook. It is taking forever. For now I will have to give you my website. http://www.besswallobstacles.com


----------

